# The Limits of Copying



## VidThreeNorth (Jan 14, 2018)

"Canon Italy Posts Landscape Composite Without Credit, Stolen Elements, and Taken on a Fujifilm"
by Robert K Baggs, Jan. 10, 2018 "Fstoppers"

"Canon Italy Posts Landscape Composite Without Credit, Stolen Elements, and Taken on a Fujifilm"

This picture has caused Canon a lot of embarrassment.  But it brings up an interesting problem.  As far as I know, you can "copy" to an extent legally, but then the problem becomes one of limits.  I have no issue with the criticism that if the "original" picture was completely protected (IE, there was not indication that the photographer "allowed" re-use) then yes, even if only the sky was taken, then it was too much (almost half the picture).  Reading some of the criticism gets me a bit annoyed though.  One post suggests that the water was taken because there are similar current patterns.  Anyone who does a lot of pictures of rivers will know that such similarities are not that unusual.  But it is a very unpleasant situation.


----------



## john.margetts (Jan 14, 2018)

The limits of copying depend on where you are. French rules are stricter than UK rules and both are stricter than USA rules. I have no idea about Italian rules.


----------



## KmH (Jan 14, 2018)

Yep. copyright law varies from country to country though some 170 countries are signators of the Berne Convention.
This article indicates the miscreant that used  someone else's image was not Canon:
Canon Italy Responds and the Locardi Landscape Saga Continues


----------



## Nintendoeats (Jan 17, 2018)

The Italians object only because the photo is non-canon.


----------



## vin88 (Feb 9, 2018)

what are the U. S. rules?    vin


----------

